

Vest in Peace Instagram - drewonstuff
http://www.zazzle.com/vest_in_peace_instagram-235274689097996464

======
jayzalowitz
I dont get it?

~~~
rachelbythebay
I am reminded of an old story about Microsoft.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FYIFV>

~~~
lurkinggrue
Ah yes, Fuck you money.

